# dark substrate



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

i have dark substrate in all my fish tank, i just love how it brings out all the colors. I'm on a real low budget so i decided either to go with soilmaster select(grey) or turface pro(grey). I wanted a substrate that is close to the color blk. Any of you used these substrate? and which one would you recommend(the darker color).


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

What substrate to use depends on the size of the tank and the type of plants. I've heard of people using black blasting sand for a cheap/dark substrate. You could also buy ADA aquasoil, but fill the tank with a few inches of cheap stuff and then poor an inch or so of AS on top of that. That way you get the benefits of really good substrate without having to buy a crap load of it.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are some pics I just posted of aquariumplants.com own substrate. It's supposed to be the same as Soilmaster but I can't get locally.http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tes/38349-aquariumplants-com-substrate-2.html
Gene


----------



## _____ (Mar 5, 2007)

i have a 40g breeder..thinking about these 2 substrate because i can get it locally and its cheap


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes a dark color does look better. What is nice is how a darker color substrate kind of absorbs the aquarium light shining on it so it doesn't create a glare like some of the very light color gravels available.


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Soilmaster Select Charcoal is the darker of the two substrates.


----------

